# Freikarten für das RISE Fly Fishing Film Festival



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Februar 2022)

Für das Passage Kino in Hamburg bitte


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (21. Februar 2022)

würde gerne über die Grenze nach Dornbirn fahren


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Februar 2022)

OT: In Hamburg bin ich auch bei - freue mich schon


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Februar 2022)

Für das Berliner Kino natürlich >)


----------



## Kay1 (22. Februar 2022)

Auch gerne das Passage Kino in Hamburg


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
Ich wäre in Dortmund dabei!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. Februar 2022)

Uhhh, wird schwer hier jetzt mit den drei Gewinner:

Die Glücklichen sind:
Ruhrpottkopp 
Brandungsbrecher 
Kay1 

Bitte sendet mir fix Euren vollständigen Namen und Eure Mailadresse...


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Februar 2022)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. Februar 2022)

Danke! *freu*


----------



## Kay1 (23. Februar 2022)

Danke . Brandungsbecher vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (24. Februar 2022)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Danke . Brandungsbecher vielleicht sieht man sich ja


Das hoffe ich doch


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (24. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Februar 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Danke! *freu*


Schick mir bitte noch Deinen vollständigen Namen und Deine Mailadresse...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (24. Februar 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Schick mir bitte noch Deinen vollständigen Namen und Deine Mailadresse...


Sollte per Privatgespräch jetzt bei dir sein


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Februar 2022)

Mail ist da, Danke!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. März 2022)

Waren tolle Filme, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## Kay1 (12. März 2022)

Brandungsbrechèr wir haben uns bestimmt gesehen aber nicht erkannt. Ich hatte einen Elbsegler auf. Aber ich fand die Filme gut, wirklich wunderschöne Bilder. Leider war das allermeiste auf englisch und ohne Untertitel. Für mich war daher kaum etwas zu verstehen, da ich kein Englisch spreche. So ein gut gefülltes Kino, war für mich nach den Jahren der Pandemie irgendwie ziemlich ungewohnt.
Noch einmal danke für die gewonnene Karte.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. März 2022)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Brandungsbrechèr wir haben uns bestimmt gesehen aber nicht erkannt. Ich hatte einen Elbsegler auf. Aber ich fand die Filme gut, wirklich wunderschöne Bilder. Leider war das allermeiste auf englisch und ohne Untertitel. Für mich war daher kaum etwas zu verstehen, da ich kein Englisch spreche. So ein gut gefülltes Kino, war für mich nach den Jahren der Pandemie irgendwie ziemlich ungewohnt.
> Noch einmal danke für die gewonnene Karte.


Du bist vor mir gegangen auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof Jungfernstieg ;-)
Ich war der Brecher hinter dir mit dem Jeans Käppi.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (17. März 2022)

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern das Vergnügen. Es waren insgesamt sechs sehr schöne Filme von exotischen Abenteuern bis hin zum Angeln direkt vor der Haustür in der Eifel. 
Wer noch die Gelegenheit hat, sollte vielleicht hingehen.

In der Pause gab es zudem noch eine kleine Verlosung.


----------

